# Escudo Pum calling question



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought a probable pair of Escudos from someone. He is no longer in frogs. He claimed to have seen and heard the male call. After 6 months I have still never heard him call. They were in a 10 vert but almost 2 months ago, they went into about a 50 gallon slope front measuring 24" x 24" x 24". They are enjoying a clay substrate, lots of broms and leaf litter. They are being misted several times a day. Many of my other frogs (including my Cayo Nancys), seem to happy on this schedule and are calling and breeding. They are well fed and supplemented on Repashy. They are getting fruit flies, springtails, and white, gray, and orange isos. 
I rarely see them together and have not witnessed breeding, nor fighting, behavior. They seem to be MUCH shyer than I have heard Escudos should be. 
So the big question is this, Do you think my friend was mistaken and I actually have two females? Perhaps he heard his other pair of Pums calling? Seems like I should have heard calling by now. I'm thinking at this point that I have two females, the redder, and more bold one, being dominant.
Pictures are of current viv, supposed male (redder), and supposed female (less red)
Thanks for your input!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

If you are misting heavily and not hearing calling you most likely have two gals. I have two extra males if you are looking. Both my groups call nonstop.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Btw, play another escudo call and see if your male starts calling. I have a call on my youtube page. Just search for escudo under stemcellsareawesome. Good luck


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Two ladies perhaps? Sounds to me like the previous owner's claim was just to get potential buyers fired up about having a pair of escudos. Bummer!

Will


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be bummed. Easier to find a male vs a female.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Stem, thanks for posting that! That's a great little chirp they've got. Way different than my Cayo Nancys! Now I've just got to see which of my kids has enough techy know-how to get the frog call video down to the frog room somehow! I'm so computer impaired it's pathetic! 
Anyway, we're going to figure that out and play it for them and let you know. I think, though, we might like to take you up on that and buy one of your males. I'll get back to you tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

was he making both the squish sound and the whistle? or was i listening to another frog whistle?

man, pums are sweet. no wonder they are expensive and fragile.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

He's doing the little short buzzing thing that gets faster and faster. I don't know who the "whistle" is.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

You could also have 2 males and no calling. Had several males together for months with no calling, sent them to a friend thinking females, they all turned out male.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Been misting like crazy today plus it's overcast outside. Frogboy burned a quick CD of your Escudo calling and we have it on repeat. So far, no calling. Other frogs are sure jumping in though! My Tarapoto is finally a confirmed male! 
So if I pick up a male, are Escudos going to respond to a 1.2 group the same way most pums will? Might be ok, might get egg eating?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been playing the calling a lot yesterday. I have not seen/heard any return calling but we sure got the attention of one of them. "She" will sit up on a film can looking and listening. "She" has been braver and out in the open more than she's ever been. She is climbing up the wall and around some of the broms. I'm guessing it is two females and she is looking for a boyfriend! The other escudo has been in hiding all of yesterday.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Time to find some studs  I like the design of their viv with the tree in the center! Also, love the design of your slanted front door tanks.
-Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Time to find some studs  I like the design of their viv with the tree in the center! Also, love the design of your slanted front door tanks.
> -Chris


Thanks, my eyes popped out of my head when I saw that awesome branch come in on my order! Right away I flipped it upside down to see it as a trunk and roots!
I build all my slope fronts myself with factory reject windows that would have gone to the trash.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So after several days of spending many hours, misting, playing escudo calls, and watching, watching, watching, we decided we definitely have 2 females. Paid for 2 calling males and were eagerly awaiting delivery. Our new frogs were boxed up and sent out. That very night, while they were in transit, one of ours began calling!!
What kind of timing is that? I swear they are down there laughing at me right now! ALMOST unforgivable!! I say almost because...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sooo, anybody want a calling male for your female? Or just to purchase a couple calling males?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I know this doesn't help your current situation, but when you first got them did you keep them in separate quarantine tubs? I like those clear 190oz tubs so you can inspect the frogs from every angle, collect fecals and put them on separate sides of the room so that you can play recorded callings from other males. If you were able to inspect them, were you able to discern a distended throat sack?

By the way, beautiful frogs!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> So after several days of spending many hours, misting, playing escudo calls, and watching, watching, watching, we decided we definitely have 2 females. Paid for 2 calling males and were eagerly awaiting delivery. Our new frogs were boxed up and sent out. That very night, while they were in transit, one of ours began calling!!
> What kind of timing is that? I swear they are down there laughing at me right now! ALMOST unforgivable!! I say almost because...


LOL.....Always works out that way......Good luck on the soon to be tads.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I bought a pair of pumilio once and was certain that it really was 0.2 for about a year till I finally heard faint little calling coming from their tank followed by eggs soon after. Maybe the change of scenery was what stopped the calling.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

dmartin72 said:


> I know this doesn't help your current situation, but when you first got them did you keep them in separate quarantine tubs? I like those clear 190oz tubs so you can inspect the frogs from every angle, collect fecals and put them on separate sides of the room so that you can play recorded callings from other males. If you were able to inspect them, were you able to discern a distended throat sack?
> 
> By the way, beautiful frogs!


Thanks, and no, I got them from another frogger, viv and all.



Azurel said:


> LOL.....Always works out that way......Good luck on the soon to be tads.


Thanks!



ChrisK said:


> Yeah I bought a pair of pumilio once and was certain that it really was 0.2 for about a year till I finally heard faint little calling coming from their tank followed by eggs soon after. Maybe the change of scenery was what stopped the calling.


Could be, but they were in the same viv the previous owner had them in for the first several months. Mine calls pretty quietly too. I had heard they were pretty loud.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Well Doug, I guess it could have turned out a lot worse. You could have ended up with 4 calling males! Spiteful little frogs, I guess they just wanted to show you not to underestimate them. But either way, that's awesome you got some good tads going!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lukeomelas said:


> Well Doug, I guess it could have turned out a lot worse. You could have ended up with 4 calling males! Spiteful little frogs, I guess they just wanted to show you not to underestimate them. But either way, that's awesome you got some good tads going!!!


Yeah, you're totally right. We were afraid we had 4 males for a short while. Especially since the one I caught calling, was NOT the same one that the previous owner claims to have caught calling.
Doesn't that sound funny? Previously owned frog! These sweet little previously owned frogs were originally owned by a little old lady who only bred them on Sundays!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

low mileage, one owner?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

btcope said:


> low mileage, one owner?


And still sporting the original paint job!


----------

